# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Recuperer un champ texte d'un formulaire Infopath avec VBS

## Tizba

Bonjour,
J'ai ralis un script en visual basic script qui me permet par saisie ou en dur de creer des utilisateurs dans une UO de l'active directory...
Ce script je dois l'intgrer  mon formulaire  sous Infopath
Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour recuperer des champs (simplement texte) saisie par celui qui a rempli le formulaire : Nom, Prnom par exemple...
Ce qui me permettrait d'automatiser en fin de compte la cration d'utilisateur dans l'active directory...
J'ai cherch sur le web mais je n'ai rien trouv  ce sujet..
 ::?:

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Commence tout d'abord par nous dire avec quoi tu travaille? 2007 ou 2003?

Merci

----------


## Tizba

Pour le moment je travaille en 2003 mais je peux installer la version 2007.. le pb c'est que la boite n'as pas les licenses du 2007 pour le moment donc je pense que ca va foutre la merde si ils ouvrent le formulaire apres avec infopath 2003..
Donc je vais rester sur le 2003 a prioris ::D:

----------


## virgul

d'un cot c'est mieux car je ne connais pas bien le modle object de 2007..

donc ton document principale est reprsent par XDocument donc tu devras faire:



```
XDocument.DOM.SelectsingleNode("tonexpressionXPathdetonchemin").text
```

cela te renverra un string pour ce qui est de l'exactitude de la syntaxe je suis pas trop sure de minuscule et majuscule le mieux est que tu regarde dans le SDK d'Infopath pour en tre sure. (Je sais je suis un flemmar je travaille avec .Net (vive l'intelli-sense et pour toi vivement VS Orcas d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu y aura l'intelli-sense pour Vbscript et Jscript)).

----------


## Tizba

OKay merci bcp, je vais essayer ca!

Par contre quand j'ouvre l'diteur Microsoft Script Editor, je remarque que le language est en C#, je peux tout de mme y inserer mon script en VBS?

----------


## virgul

> Par contre quand j'ouvre l'diteur Microsoft Script Editor, je remarque que le language est en C#, je peux tout de mme y inserer mon script en VBS?


Non c'est pas du c# c'est du Jscript...

Ce qu'il faut faire c'est aller dans outils-> Option du formulaire ->onglet avanc et changer Jscript par Vbsript.

----------


## Tizba

lol j'ai pas de pot, je ne peux changer en vbs la liste est grise  ::roll::

----------


## virgul

Non c'est parce que tu as dj ouvert le Script editor avec Jscript et une fois que c'est fait c'est quasi impossible de revenir en arrire.

Donc si tu n'a pas grand chose refait le et change directementle langage avant de faire quoique se soit!

Sinon a la main mais c'est assez compliquez (fait la mme manip avec un form qui a vbscript comme script (un form vide suffit)): 

fichier -> extraire les donnes du form dans un dossier diffrent

ouvrir le 2 fichiers manifest.xsf et changer la partie ou est crit jscript par celle de ton autre form.

puis crer ton formcode.vs copy ce qu'il y a dans celui qui existe mais attention au namespace my: car il dpend du form (va le chercher dans formcode.js).

Normalement comme ca tu devrais pouvoir changer le code de ton formulaire.

++

Thierry

----------


## Tizba

J'ai install InfoPath 2007 pour des pbs de conflit que j'avais avec le 2003 sous Sharepoint!
Et bien en tout cas dessus je peux choisir mon langage sans trop de soucis : vb, vbs, js etc... 
Hier tu m'as donn une fonction concernant la rcuperation d'un texte dans un champ :
XDocument.DOM.SelectsingleNode("tonexpressionXPathdetonchemin").text
Vu que jsuis parti en Visual Script est que je peux sans soucis coder avec ce langage dessus, est ce que cette fonction peut s'utiliser dans ce langage. J'ai install par ailleurs SDK for InfoPath 2003 mais j'ai pas eu le temps d'y jeter encore un coup d'ailleurs!
Bonne journe
++
Tizba

----------

